# Quick Friday Night Dinner



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2004)

About 28 years back, I was a young sailor in San Diego, with virtually no knowledge of the town.  On the far West side of Broadway ave., just before you get to the YMCA, there was this hole-in-the-wall little restaurant, right beside a place with oodles of pin-ball games.  I sat down at this little outside eatery and ordered a steak sandwich.  To my surprize, the owner/cook whipped out a good New York Strip, cooked it medium rare, and put it and a bit of A1 sauce between 2 slices of bread.  I was floored and it was delicious, especially for a 139 lb skinny sailor with an endless appetite.

For some reason tonight, I remembered that sandwich.  Luckily, this morning, I took ot a very nice Top Sirloin Roast to thaw.  It was slightly dry aged and very nice.  I sliced it against the grain into 1/8 inch, by 5 inch diameter rounds and quickly fried them to a medium rare, placing thin slices of freshly cut mozzarella on top when I turned them over the first time.

Spread the bread with Hellman's mayo, some good horseradish, and a bit of A1 sauce.  My wife and daughter thought they'd died and gone to paradise.  I got lucky and had a very fine tasting steak sandwich.  I'm going to have to remember that sandwich more often.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lifter (Nov 5, 2004)

You "got lucky"?....

Did you finish the steak sandwich first?

????

You might want to write that recipe down!!!

Lifter


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2004)

Sadly, I won't be "getting lucky" any time soon as my wife is in need of a hernia operation.

The recipe, not needed.  Little skill required.  Just need to remember the sandwich.  It's so easy to make.  I believe it could be handled by anyone old enough to turn on the stove and handle a sharp knife.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## amber (Nov 6, 2004)

I hope your wife is better soon.  Think I'll be making some steak sandwiches this weekend  they are really great with mayo and horseradish!


----------

